# UTI/Water Infection



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Emily-Caitlin,

For about a week I have had pain when I pee. I don't feel the need to go to the toilet frequently but if my bladder is full or if I put pressure on my lower abdoman it's quite painful. I rang my clinic yesterday and the consultant said it sounded like a water infection and to drink lots of fluids and cranberry juice and if gets worse to visit my gp. I went to the out of hours doctor yesterday who confirmed a urine infection and prescribed me Nitrofurantoin tablets which i'm to take 4 a day for 7 days. 

However, after drinking alot of cranberry juice the pain does seem to have eased quite a lot, it's not gone completely but it's definately not as painful (almost painfree) to urinate again. I am concerned about takig any antibiotics as i'm only 8 weeks pregnant. 

Should I take the antibiotics now that it seems to have eased up or continue drinking the fluids and cranberry juice and see how it goes over the next day or two?

Many thanks for your help xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It would be best to take the antibiotics aswell, the cranberry juice may have eased the symptoms, but it wont have treated the infection. The benefits of taking the antibiotics far outweigh the risks of having an infection 

Hope you feel better soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Emily-Caitlin,

Are the antibiotics safe in early pregnancy?

Thank you xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We can't say that any medication in pregnancy is 
100% safe but its far better to have them than a urine infection in early pregnancy, as it is very risky,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info,

I have just one more question if you don't mind. Can cranberry juice alone get rid of a uti/water infection?

Thank you xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, it can help to flush toxins through, but an actual infection needs treatment with antibiotics. Urine infections in early pregnancy csn cause miscarriage if left untreated,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your advice and sorry for asking a million questions, just worried me about what was the best thing to do.

I'll start taking the antibiotics straight away.

Thank you so much xx


----------

